# Exercise during IVF treatment - any actual info on this?



## empedia (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm a bit of a gymaholic and it's the main way I keep myself sane - especially as I work from home so can feel a little isolated sometimes. I go to the gym for an hour at a time, 3 or so times a week, plus two 2-hour yoga classes. I do cardio and strength training although have been cultivating belly fat for my injections.

My PT found one bit of advice that said only light exercise and no sweating while doing the initial injections. I know about being careful after harvesting and implantation (if there is an implantation) and during early pregnancy (not even thinking that far ahead yet) but does anyone know of actual advice about these weeks on the Buseparin injections and then the menopur? 

The nurse at the clinic said do what I feel comfortable with, but I really don't want to be ruining my chances and can bear to put the exercise aside if I have to, obviously!

If anyone can point me towards any expert advice on this I'd be thrilled - thank you.

And sorry if there is already a thread on this, I've had a search and couldn't find one ... 

Thanks,

Liz


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi Liz,

There is so much argument about exercise during IVF, this is what I did, like you I was/am a gymaholic I carried on the same until my Egg Collection then I completely stopped at ET, this was mainly as I was in a car accident a few days before Egg Collection and was quite sore  otherwise after ETI would have definitely reduced my sessions and stopped CV work. It's important during early pregnancy not to let your Core Temp get too raised and to try and keep your HR 120 and below, for me I would have struggled with this so when I got my BFP I completely quit the gym  . I wouldn't recommend anyone start an exercise programme during IVF or pregnancy, but as your body is used to it before EC I would carry on the same if you are comfortable with it.

I'm a qualified PT myself but the only info I got is for actual TTC (naturally) and Pregnancy I did enquire about exercise during IF treatments but they were unsure and the advice found on line etc was conflicting.

Maybe someone else will have obtained more information, good luck with your TX

Shelley x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I was told to reduced during stimming and onwards as you don't want to revert the blood away from uterus to other parts also to carry on if you are generally fir but not take in new sports/exercises during DR I think your fine to carry one and then slow down good luck xx


----------



## empedia (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you both, that makes sense, too - but gentle walks and that will be presumably OK. I am OK on giving it all up from EC onwards (don't think I'll fancy racing around) and def not doing any outdoor running etc. from now onwards.  My PT is ante- and post-natal qualified but couldn't find anything about IVF and it looks like people like to just take it easy but I'm worried I'll go a bit mad if I do that!


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

There is some research here which suggests that ivf success rates are reduced for those continuing strenuous exercise.

http://www.ivf.net/ivf/strenuous-exercise-may-affect-ivf-outcomes-o2285.html

My personal opinion is that you really need to scale it down while doing ivf, certainly during a cycle and 2ww. Gentle swimming and walking is enough and this advice had long held as far as I know.

I have seen this question asked many times. You also need to ask yourself 'what if'... e.g. if you fail or miscarry will you wonder whether maintaining this kind of exercise programme contributed?

I really would scale down the exercise and go for a gentle approach which is kind to your body.

Best of luck,

Daisy


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i think everything is fine when down regulating but care is needed once stimming starts.

the problem i had was that i did no exercise at all beforehand, and was desperate to start doing some, but everyone kept saying no, no don't start anything you wouldn't ordinarily do, and i spent almost my whole pregnancy (which i have now m/ced) on the sofa. I'm worried i didn't get enough blood to the placenta from not moving about enough, but, every time i tried to ask about doing exercise i seemed to be told 'don't do anything new', which pretty much ruled out everything. 

so i think doing nothing can also be bad, but i'm not sure how we can get proper help and supervision. I'm frustrated because i think if i had had proper advice and supervision from 8 weeks (when i had my first scan) instead of having to wait til i was 10 weeks to see the midwife and then really not being told anything except to carry on as normal, i feel as if things might have been different, but i will never know now. 

there was a story about a woman who was flown back from afghanistan because she was in the forces and pregnant but didn't know she was pregnant. Well i bet she hadn't been sitting on the sofa over there! I'm pretty sure babies get born in all kinds of situations where people have little choice but to exercise/work, so i don't think we should worry too much. Though it seems to be a bad idea to overheat or raise bp/pulse for too long. Also in pregnancy muscles change so we might not be able to support ourselves in the same way which could lead to injury i guess. 

so i think be careful but don't do nothing.


----------



## empedia (Dec 30, 2012)

It's good to know that other people are thinking about it and concerned. I really need exercise to keep me calm and centred - I would worry about the effect of getting stressed by no exercise to be honest, as I've exercised briskly for years. I will continue as normal through this first part and then calm it down for the stimming bit (that's the menopur, right?) and yes, aware of the muscle and sinew issues if actually pg but am assuming it's not going to work as a defence mechanism so, while not thinking that far for myself, am aware of being careful were that to happen ...


----------



## nikki76 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hiya

While ivf clinic said ok to do anything till ET and after then absolutely nothing
Re pregnancy I was monitored privately by a consultant since around 8 wks and he said no exercise till 12 wks
After then only walking and light yoga would be recommended
A girlfriend of mine was going running throughout her pregnancy but she conceived in her honeymoon where I struggled! So yes some women could b super fit but we r not all the same .. It's not really worth risking

Try some yoga, it's great while stimming

Good luck xxx


----------



## empedia (Dec 30, 2012)

I've been doing yoga and it is good for calming things down, both my yoga teachers know what I'm doing with this and one is a pregnancy yoga instructor, which is handy. This bit of the process seems odd, and so stressful as you start it all off, that I need my exercise to keep me sane. I think I'll scale back a bit until the egg stimulating thing then cut it out apart from (surely) walks in the park ...


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Do you swim Empedia? You could always switch to that if you do. However some ladies don't even get in the bath after ET until test date xx

See it's a mindfield


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

swimming after EC for IVF has been dicussed and I know Zita West's advice is not to or bath, as you have had a transvaginal puncture so could be a route for infection. Also the bathing issue is about the embryos not liking to be overheated, so basking in very hot water - jacuzzi saune etc as well- isn't the best for them.

L x


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

JJI is right.  No swimming after EC or ET for reasons she has outlined.
In addition, there is also an infection risk as cervix is slightly open after embryo transfer.

Daisy
x


----------



## empedia (Dec 30, 2012)

I do not swim, although if I ever get pg I might do some gentle bobbing. Didn't know that about baths, though (we have Zita's book but reading it in stages), that makes sense. But now I'm panicking about all the other minefields I don't know about. I'm feeling like I've got on a rollercoaster I can't get off and am quite panicky about the whole thing now, but that's for me to deal with or another thread. 

About to have a bath now but I think on day 2 of my buseralin injections I should be safe with that (right?)

Liz


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Liz, You will be fine hun xx enjoy your bath    

I must admit I did my IVF totally ignorant to most things, I only found this site whilst on my 2WW, I chose to stop exercising at ET (having not had the accident I would have just cut down I think and dropped the CV).  For me ignorance was bliss     I pretty much carried on as usual in rest of my life, was doing the housework, walking the dogs, pushing the hoover round and I got straight up after transfer then got on a train for 1 half hours and went home   


Good luck 


Shelley x


----------



## empedia (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you so much, Shelley. I've been having quite a teary day today but I'm putting together a plan now, and reading the first time IVF thread for my cycle time is helping. I am lucky enough to work from home so I think a combo of gentle yoga, walks, and the recumbent bike at the gym (gently) with a book will get me through. I can hold on to the fact that I will bounce back to fitness quickly if this doesn't work and it's time to spend 6 months getting ready to apply for adoption, and if I get pg then I only have to wait 6 weeks after birth then can start out with the buggy mums (I can't bear to see at the moment) in the park! 

As I work from home am also planning mornings working, afternoons off with a book - got to keep some of my comforts going. Although I'm reading about no caffeine now so will have to get the decaf earl grey out!


----------



## Polarbear72 (Nov 8, 2012)

No bath after ET? Someone tell me a shower is OK please! I've scaled back my exercise plan whilst trying for a baby and am 7lbs heavier for it! Or was that Christmas... Mmm...


----------



## empedia (Dec 30, 2012)

Polarbear - looks like the thing with baths is that water can creep in (really?) and there is basically a tiny hole from the process that doesn't want to be in contact with anything. Hence wallowing in a bath and swimming aren't good but showers are fine. That's right, isn't it, everyone?


----------



## seemedlike4eva (Jan 26, 2010)

I've read with interest this thread, as I've just taken  out a year's gym subscription! Had intended to exercise as much as poss while waiting for a donor....but it's come faster than I anticipated. 
My last cycle, I rested up, got a BFN, so this time Ithought I'd go for the opposite, but maybe not. Due to joint probs, it's mainly aquacise for me, or treadmill at a snails pace.
My rheumatology clinic is on top floor of the maternity unit, and to get there you ha to walk through antenatal clinic which is full of posters about exercise schemefor pg women. 
What a minefield of conflicting info,, altho if  rest were so essential the human race wd have died out by now!


----------



## empedia (Dec 30, 2012)

Glad this is proving interesting / useful for other people, too.

I just tried my usual yoga class. The instructor knows what I'm doing and I had a word at the beginning. I had to stop after 20 mins and come out, as it was just too uncomfortable - my belly is bloated and I don't feel "right". Gutted, though.

I'm a bit worried because my appetite decreases if I don't exercise - people are sometimes funny about that but actually it's quite annoying. Luckily I eat disgustingly healthily, so what I do eat will be good for me ...


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Im sooo pleased i found this thread....!!

Empedia, im having the same argument in my head right now... used to running 3/4 times a week... supposed to be doing the Silverstone half marathon on 1st march but looks like i will be packing all that in.... But then like you said, i will be fidgiting and feeling so stressed NOT being able to run/go to the gym. That is ME time and my time to unwind.

I still planned on going and just doing low impact cardio & light weights sessions but then like some ladies have been saying... if i didnt get a BFP i would be kicking myself and wondering if the exercise was the reason why... i know in reality ladies do amazing thngs whilst pregnant but lets face it.... (and im including myself in this next comment so hope i dont upset anybody).... we are not like "normal" ladies or we wouldnt be here on this journey....

Ultimately, there isnt a right or wrong answer here and we just have to do what feels right at the time and hope we finally get our dreams.

For me, even 9mnths of zero-light exercise will be a small price to pay if i have a baby in my arms....

Good luck to each and every one of you on your journey!!xxx


----------



## seemedlike4eva (Jan 26, 2010)

Done some googling this afternoon, and it seems like all the exercise + IVF info is ladies like us asking the same questions on other sites and forums!
There is a lot confirming that exercise is fine in 'normal' pregnancy, even recommended as a 'preventative' for those at risk of GD. The only scientific piece I found said that exercise during IVF cycle had positive effect only if you'd been doing it for 10 years+ prior to tx. I did note that it says to limit sessions to 30 mins, and make trainers aware. During stimms it seems that the main risk is ovarian torsion bec of ovaries swelling. Didn't see anything about effect on implantation, but that may just be lack of correct keywords.
I was quite surprised that the guidelines on exercise and pregnancy from the Royal College of Obstetricians didn't mention assisted conception pregnancies at all. They must have splinters in the bum from sitting on the fence so long


----------



## empedia (Dec 30, 2012)

seemsike4eva good to know what you found matches what I and my trainer found! He is qualified in ante and pre natal personal traning but could find nothing on ivf, apart from the 30 mins at a time thing / no sweating, but it didn't make it clear which stage that was in! Grrr!

The researcher who is running the TABLET study I'm on is doing a PhD on diet and ivf, she wanted to do exercise as well but it made it too big - and confirmed there was very little. So odd!

I did some gentle walking on the treadmill (reading - yay!) and sitting up exercise bike as recumbent was uncomfortable, then some arm weights (not sitting on a ball as I usually do) and actually had an appetite for my dinner for the first time since treatment started. I'm going to continue like that through the buseralin stage then cut down in stimming. I've told the gym, too, so they know what the background is. The girl in the gym was horrified "But you come in 5 days a week and come out sweating every time" "Yup". Oh well - I know I will get back my fitness after this part of the journey and while we're waiting to start adoption or after a successful pg!

Liz


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi, I looked into this too, it seems unresearched so no-one is able to recommend exactly what to do just in case they give you bad advice... the only other thing I found was to avoid twists in yoga from stimming onwards to protect ovaries. I am going to try tai chi as a gentler option, as like everyone else i need some exercise for my sanity. xx


----------



## empedia (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi *yogabunny* it does seem odd that no one has researched this when there are obviously lots of women who do want to continue exercising through this time. Luckily I really like reading and exercising at the same time - I used to go hard and get really sweaty but I felt a lot better yesterday after going gentle and reading still!!

I have been waving my arms around this morning working out which of my arm strength exercises I can do without tugging on my lower abdomen, and there are a few, might ask dear Marvin the PT if he can invent any more. More people in my gym know about this than anyone else, as a) I had to tell them for Health & Safety and b) my pt moved to another gym so told another lad there so he could keep an eye on me - he is someone I chat to and he has kids of his own, so I'm cool with that.

Let me know how tai chi goes. All that waving around with the invisible energy ball does sound tempting. Yoga's pretty well out completely though for me - so much blasted twisting and my lower belly is tender and bloaty and just got in the way!!

Liz


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

Liz - yes i was chatting about it during my treatment as a first timer with acupuncture lady and we decided it is an untapped opportunity! Dragon's den - IVF exercise DVDs?


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

These may be of interest?
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17012457

http://www.livestrong.com/article/341085-can-you-exercise-during-ivf/

http://www.ivf.net/ivf/too-much-exercise-may-be-bad-for-fertility-o4617.html

http://ezinearticles.com/?What-Do-I-Need-to-Know-About-IVF-and-Exercise?&id=4712347

http://www.sharedjourney.com/nat/exercise.html

/links


----------



## empedia (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks Daisy, I have been quite upset about the 4 hours a week thing which I'd found before, as I've been exercising like that for years ... but over 10 years so who knows. Definitely taking it a lot easier now, though. OK, did an hour yesterday but nothing on the previous 3 days, and I'm pretty sure the stress hormones related to NOT exercising much have a bad effect, too ...

Editing to say - all the stuff I've read about exercise affecting fertility has pointed at the thing where people stop ovulating and having periods because of "over exercise". I have ovulated like clockwork for years, with a really regular cycle. This says to me that it's not the exercise that has affected my fertility - I am not whippet thin with no fat, either ... in my case it's been inexplicable apart from my newly found thyroid antibody that might be implicated in early pregnancy loss. But it doesn't seem clear from any of the studies exactly what form the effect takes ...  

Liz


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

What's exercise?  

Just kidding  

I went all out 6 months before doing my 1st IVF in June 2011, I did yoga, ate really well and cut out all the things I loved (chocolate, tea etc) and I got a BFN.

When it came to doing FET, I had already given up yoga, ate chocolate, drank tea, drank wine at the weekend...BFP (although MC'd) and same again for my 2nd FET which was again a short lived BFP. I was much more relaxed for both these cycles, but that's because I didn't change my lifestyle. I'm guessing that if you have a heavy exercise regime then it's just a case of cutting back as your body is used to it.

On all TX's I did walking and   . I was also told by the fertility nurse showers only as there was risk of infection and water getting into the area, which isn't good.


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi

I am ante and post natal trained, yoga, pt, aerobics, pilates , aqua everything really!

It is hard to find info on what to recommend. I am not sure if its cause nobody wants to risk doing trials on women pregnant via IVF or just because everyone is different

I have had IVF, I exercise and taught classes during Stimms, rested a couple after transfer and then went back to it as I got a BFN. I will never know if it failed because I didn't 'rest enough' or it failed just because IVF fails

I had FET and didn't do a thing! Still got a BFN

I think you just have to go with what your heart and head tells you

Re sweating?! Never heard that one but think it is more to do will not getting too hot. You would have to get very very hot for it to become an issue to the point where you either pass out, get dizzy or puke! That hot...your body will guide you

Baths again are to do with heat and blood flow etc

I think the aim is not too reduce blood flow to the developing eggs during Stimms by directing blood to heart and muscles

I'd just go will how you feel and don't do anything you will look back on and regret at a later date!


----------



## gretal (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi All - I'm so pleased you started this thread - the "probably better not to, dear" advice from nurses (who unkindly I suspect might have never exercised... and don't understand the de-stressing part of regular exercise) drove me mad when I first started on IVF.  
I got advice I was much more comfortable with from the fertility specialised acupuncturists in Harley st: there is a clear positive in terms of blood flow (to ovaries as well as rest of the body!) from continuing exercise within your normal bounds until ET (although depending on the number of eggs - if you feel uncomfortable you might want to tone down the impact exercise). 

I'm an outdoor runner and have continued as normal on each of my 8   cycles up to ET.  My eggs are good quality (helped by Chinese herbs) and sufficient number, and my lining looks fine... All despite my ridiculously old age (i put the good results down to the exercise - hence wanting to share this) - unfortunately i have Implantation issues.  Have several times wondered if I should try running after ET as it is the only thing I haven't tried yet (!), but pretty much stuck to walking uphill...

In my 2ww...
Good luck all...


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

I am wondering whether you do fall into the category identified by the recent research?  Perhaps trying a cycle with gentle walking, light exercise may be something to try just for a change?  I do worry whether your exercise regime during cycling may not be positive and may be too much?  Sometimes this process is so hard because we try to second guess everything, but there seems to be convincing opinion that scaling down this kind of more intense exercise is a good thing when cycling?

Have they found out why you haven't had success yet?  I would so recommend to everyone on this thread to not only look after their bodies! but also push for basic implantation failure testing via GP, as so often we continue to have to fail heartbreakingly often before someone looks at other reasons for failure.

This happened to me, and by the time the causes for my miscarriages were found, it was too late for my OE.  Your GP can do many of the relevant tests at the surgery e.g. thyroid, clotting, autoimmune, infection, karyotyping for genetic issues for you and DH etc.  Don't forget uterine issues and sperm issues which are often overlooked.

Best
Daisy
xx,


----------

